

Do you still manage your blog community manually? try www.commun.it :) - Sharel
http://www.sharelomer.com/2010/07/do-you-still-manage-your-blog-community.html

======
Sharel
A new product in beta, will love to get your feedbacks.

------
ran5000
that looks like a great solution

